# New medicine destroyed my orgasm



## Lucky18 (May 13, 2019)

Anyone ever been on flouxetine? Im 3 weeks in and thinking it’s the reason I’m unable to climax. Only thing else different I’ve done is stop smoking but that shouldn’t matter right? I can orgasm in the shower by myself but it takes forever and the orgasm is not very strong..ugh! I had a feeling this would happen


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I am on it at 20mg, luckily it hasn't given me any of those nasty side effects. I did however get that problem on Paxil to the point I couldn't cum.at.all. Anti-depressants tend to eff up peoples libido. Some more than other, just depends on the person. You just got to play around with them till you find the right cocktail for your body. Or kick em to the curb.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Often times the side-effects from prescribed medications are worse than the initial, and underlying problem.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

It’s right there in the side effect sheet. Loss of sex drive, difficulty reaching orgasm and impotence. There are other, newer drugs with less side effects. Clearly this one isn’t for you. Talk to your doctor ASAP.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Lucky18 said:


> Anyone ever been on flouxetine? Im 3 weeks in and thinking it’s the reason I’m unable to climax. Only thing else different I’ve done is stop smoking but that shouldn’t matter right? I can orgasm in the shower by myself but it takes forever and the orgasm is not very strong..ugh! I had a feeling this would happen


That's also called Prozac. Yep, one of the side effects of Prozac is lower libido and problems orgasming. 

See if they can switch you to Wellbutrin (bupropion). It increases libido and orgasms. 

https://www.rxlist.com/prozac-side-effects-drug-center.htm


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> That's also called Prozac. Yep, one of the side effects of Prozac is lower libido and problems orgasming.
> 
> See if they can switch you to Wellbutrin (bupropion). It increases libido and orgasms.
> 
> https://www.rxlist.com/prozac-side-effects-drug-center.htm


 This ^ 100%
Speaking as a guy:
Fluoxetine totally made me not orgasm or about pass out getting there. 
Wellbutrin(Bupropion) has had the opposite effect for me and made me orgasm longer and harder w/ increased "output". An incredibly great surprise considering most side effects of medications.


----------



## Lucky18 (May 13, 2019)

I know it’s pretty much all the meds out there there’s that risk I was hoping it was a better one. Wellbutrin made me have super anxiety and manic episodes. I was horny all the time with it but It wasn’t doing anything for my depression so I stopped takin it. Maybe I just fake orgasms and stay on it. He’d never know the difference!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

My wife has been on fluoxetine for years. Frankly, her orgasms have never been better. We were reading this thread and SSRI's prolong the effects of serotonin. Some of the side effects are decrease in libido, and when she first went on it, a long long time ago, there was a dip in desire, however, that returned within a few months, as her body got used to the medication.


----------



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

I used to be on that (low dose for PMS) years ago....now and again I would have trouble but I can't say for sure whether it was that or oral (Pill), then later injected (Depo) contraceptives that were the culprit. (Hormonal contraceptives can kill libido - maybe that's why they have such a high success rate, lol!) All I can tell you is that after stopping Prozac 3-4 years ago and then FINALLY being declared officially in menopause and going off contraceptives a couple years ago, all the libido has come back in force, lol.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> See if they can switch you to Wellbutrin (bupropion). It increases libido and orgasms.


Wellbutrin does all that???

I was on it for a few months when I was quitting smoking last year. I didn't notice any difference at *all* with regard to an increased libido. I understand you may lose weight as well, taking them. Sadly, I didn't notice any difference in that department, either. LOL.


----------

